# Looking for new LSF, Bay Area, CA



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

The LSF I have been using closed there doors. So now I am looking for another nice quality LSF. There are some local to me, but are all your basic Petsmart, Petco type stores. Hope someone in the East Bay area can give me some sujestions. THANKS!! Dave


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

www.albanyaquarium.com


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats about the only good Eastbay one. They have okay prices and rare plants and fish/shrimp. If you want one in SF then go to Ocean Aquarium or AquaForest


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Many of the things planted related can be had from the local club:

www.sfbapps.com

We have monthly plant swaps, open house meetings, refills on TMG, ferts etc etc, groups shrimp buys etc.

You'd have to be insane not to come to a meeting.
Email Alan and Jim and they will put you on the list.
There is no membership fee at the present time.

So you have nothing to lose and lto to gain.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

You might want to browse these searches from Local.com on:

Aquariums, San Francisco,

http://www.local.com/results.aspx?keyword=Aquariums&location=san+francisco&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0

Tropical fish, Oakland

http://www.local.com/results.aspx?keyword=tropical+fish&location=Oakland,+CA&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0

Tropical fish, San Jose

http://www.local.com/results.aspx?keyword=tropical+fish&location=san+jose,+ca&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've posted a list of the more popular Bay Area LFSs here:

http://www.sfbaaps.com/ref.html#fish


----------

